# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Socket (Chat) Fonction donnant rsultat diffrent celon si locale ou rseau

## Lhtldrn

Bonjour  la communaut !

Je vais tenter de vous expliquer mon problme le plus clairement possible.


*DESCRIPTION*

Je m'entraine  la programme sur socket. J'ai ainsi trouv la source d'un logiciel de discussion simple sur Internet et je tente de rsoudre les bugs, apporter des fonctionnalits, ...etc.

Actuellement n'importe qui peu se connecter au serveur, c'est pourquoi je souhaite ajouter un systme d'identification trs basique (nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe stock en clair dans un fichier texte).


*PROBLME*

J'ai fait une petite fonction qui va rechercher le couple user:password dans un fichier texte et qui le compare a ce que le client envoi. Si cela correspond alors TRUE sinon FALSE.

Lorsque je teste ma fonction avec un bouton de test, celle-ci me retourne bien TRUE. Mais lorsque je la mets en pratique avec le couple user:password envoy a travers le rseau elle me retourne FALSE.

Je suis certain qu'il n'y a pas de faute d'orthographe.

*FONCTIONS*

Fonction (ct serveur) : CheckUser

Compare chaque ligne du fichier texte "user:password" avec un autre string construit de la mme faon "user:password".



```

```

Fonction (ct serveur) : ServiceClient

Ici je n'affiche qu'un popup qui me donne l'tat de la fonction CheckUser.



```

```

Fonction (ct client) : RegisterWithServer



```

```

*MOT DE LA FIN*

Cela fait environ 3h que je suis bloqu. Je n'arrive pas  saisir ou est l'erreur. Ce sont bien des string en entres, les bons vis  vis du fichier texte.

Sauriez-vous m'orienter et m'expliquer ce qui ne va pas ?


Je vous remercie par avance pour toute l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter !

 ::ccool::

----------

